# Appealing on VETASSESS



## wkcai (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear all,

If I previously used an agent to submit a skill assessment, and after getting a negative outcome, I want to submit an appeal.

But this time on my own. Without the agent. Is it possible? I have asked my agent, and the agent said that under the account, it consists another clients application for skill assessment. Is this true?

Cause I think I previously read somewhere that each application has a specific login name.

Also I want to terminate the service of my agent. But under the contract, it states that:

If I terminate, I have to pay half of the agent fee. Does this apply, or is it even enforceable cause Technically, no service was provided. Besides the skill assessment which I have already paid her fee. 

Please help!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

wkcai said:


> Dear all,
> 
> If I previously used an agent to submit a skill assessment, and after getting a negative outcome, I want to submit an appeal.
> 
> ...


Yes you can have multiple applications in the same account as the agent said. You can still proceed with it yourself, removing the agent from the picture.

If you received a negative outcome, you can go for:

1. Reassessment by changing the occupation code. You can submit additional documents to support your claims. 

2. Review of the original assessment. Where the case will be reviewed by a Case Officer other than the one who assessed your case. Both these can be done within 90 days of your original outcome.

3. Appeal should generally be the last resort. VETASSESS suggests an Appeal should only be done if your Review is negative as well. Should be applied within 28 days of your Review outcome. You wont be allowed to provide any further information at this stage, and a decision will only be made as per existing info and documents you provided.

I would suggest you consider reassessment and review options before going for an appeal.

Though you will need access to the account for submitting any of these; you can also do so by filling out separate relevant application forms available on VETASSESS website. Contact VETASSESS to get further details.


Reassessment (change of occupation)- https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...nge of Occupation Request Form.pdf?v=01082017

Review- https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ssessment/SRG02 Reassessment Request form.pdf

Appeal- https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...sment/SRG04 Appeal Application Form.pdf?v=101

Visit VETASSESS website, as well as call them and talk about your case in detail, quote your reference number and request to get contact details of your case officer to further discuss your case, before taking any decision.

Cannot comment anything about your arrangement with your agent.


----------



## rash6 (Sep 26, 2016)

hi, can you update what happened as my brother has got vetassess negative outcome and the agent says no point in going for reassessment


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

wkcai said:


> Dear all,
> 
> If I previously used an agent to submit a skill assessment, and after getting a negative outcome, I want to submit an appeal.
> 
> ...


Was this a MARA agent ? If he was, there are some code of conduct that they have to follow (it should be there in your contract) . If not, then there are lots of them out there to fleece and it will depend on your negotiation skills. 

Ideally, you can remove the agent from any future correspondence. The process is there on the Vetassess website and I believe some links provided above will also show you how to.

Why is that you want to drop the agent services? Did he cheat / kept you in dark, gave you wrong information ? If you have records for the same you can either complaint or negotiate with him. Some agents are quite smart and take substantial amounts upfront to ensure they have the money in advance and also the control. 


Now, just wanted to know what was the reason for a negative response? - If you want to fight the battle on your own, you need to be fully equipped with proofs and documents to back you. There will be many here who would be able to tell you what to do and how.

All the best.


----------

